# tortoise poo treats?



## UmakeMegiggle247 (May 2, 2012)

So... My cat ate my torts poo....? I tried to look it up but of course all I could find was dogs eating tortoise poo... Can't find anybody with the same problem as me. I gave my tortoise a bath and as I carried him back to his terrarium my cat got to the feces and ate it. I have two cats.. this cat eats weird things so I have to make sure nothing weird is laying around. He will eat his own puke if I don't get to it right away because I am not home at the moment or whatever..... He plays fetch.. jumps on top of doors.. ya.. like on top of the door, where the door is wobbly cuz of the hinges, and its an inch and a half thick... And now he eats tortoise poo!!!??? I want to see if anyone else had this issue with a cat, he seems perfectly fine.. hahah. Oh jeez. He is nuts.


----------

